# My horse has mites!!



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Someone said Pestene Insect Powder will help, has anyone used it? My mom is stressing out now thinking her horse will go bald if we don't spring into action this second. :?


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My trainer will use mint mouth wash and poor it all over the tail. the alcohol content kills any bugs/mites and it also helps dry skin on the tails. Use mint because it is not harsh where cinnamon and other flavors have different ingredients and can burn the horses skin. 

It worked on my girl so I hope it works with yours


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My cure-all is washing the area with Betadine solution and then putting a thick coat of Hibitane on afterwards. 

... 

Rich just corrected me and said that the stuff I recommended are only good for antimicrobial issues.. he said to look for an insecticide type of topical medication.
You can always go to your local tack store or even better your vet, and ask for a medication that will help, I'm pretty darn sure they'd have something.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but Rich just found the following:

Treatments vary according to the type of mite you're looking at.

Topical treatments:

- Organophosphate insecticides
- Lime-sulphur solutions

Oral treatments:

-Ivermectin
- Moxidectin

Of course, topical Rx are more fast-acting and will target the specific area. Whatever you think is the specific area, expand that area by about 12" all around to make sure you kill the mites that might be hanging around the outer edge.
Again, I suggest talking to your BO, tack shop person, or vet to get the right formula.

Ryle might have something else to say if she comes online...


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

If it is indeed mites, then oral ivermectin or moxidectin will generally work. However, there is the chance that they won't if you are dealing with the biting rather than the sucking lice. 

You have to dose for 3 doses 10 days apart to break the life cycle.


If you haven't actually seen the mites, then you would do well to have your vet do a skin scraping and fungal culture just to be sure what you are dealing with.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope I remember this thread if I ever have this problem. I wondered if horses could get mites...Now I know.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I thought he was itchy from his shedding so I didn't think anything of it until he was rubbing down to the skin and rubbing himself raw on parts. I will call my vet and ask him but I try to self medicate as much as possible. Someone said Seven dust will work but thats a weed killer! I'd feel nervous putting that on my horse... 

edit- the mites are mostly by his rump. he has bald patches through out there and on his back legs. the rest of him is okay but he does rub his shoulders a lot to but as far as his head neck and body go, he isn't so much with that. i will try the other methods stated and if nothing works and the itching doesn't stop, I'll try the invermectin or just call my vet.


----------

